# Pc Monitor für Xbox-Ps4



## LYoxX (8. August 2013)

*Pc Monitor für Xbox-Ps4*

Hallo Leute

Undzwar suche ich ein Monitor im preisbereich 150€

Meine Erwartungen sind nicht sehr groß:
Wie gesagt ca 150€
Full HD
Soll Schöne Farben Haben
Und da ich mit diesem auch noch zocken möchte eine gute Reaktionszeit
Und das Wichtigste : Ich sollte eine Konsole z.b Xbox 360 per HDMI Anschließen können und mein pc per DVI Und dann so rumswitchen

D.h wenn ich z.b gerade nichts an der Xbox machen einfach auf den PC Wechseln ( DVI )

Hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine


----------



## Painkiller (8. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Monitor für Xbox-Ps4*

Schau dir mal den LG IPS235P näher an. 
LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Er bietet alle Anschlüsse die du brauchst, und hat zudem gute Farben.  Außerdem ist er voll Spiele tauglich.


----------



## LYoxX (8. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Monitor für Xbox-Ps4*

Und damit kann ich wie gesagt eine HDMI Konsole und PC Gleichzeitig anschließen?


----------



## Painkiller (8. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Monitor für Xbox-Ps4*

Ja, warum denn nicht? Der Monitor hat 1x DVI und 1x HDMI

HDMI = Konsole
DVI = PC

Die Bildquelle kannst du manuell auswählen. Du hast hier halt nicht den Luxus einer Fernbedienung, sondern musst das am Monitor machen.  

Er hat aber keine integrierten Lautsprecher! Vllt. wäre das noch wichtig zu erwähnen im Bezug auf die Konsole.


----------



## LYoxX (8. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Monitor für Xbox-Ps4*

Nunja bis jetzt stören mich 2 Faktoren^^ ich weis bei 150€ darf man nciht so Wählerisch sein aber:

Lautsprecher währen vom Vorteil, währe gut wenn welche drinne währen

Und das die Anschlüsse nicht so offen liegen sondern unter so einer " Blende "

Kensnt du evtl noch welche

Die Lautsprecher haben und freiliegende  Ports ?


----------



## Painkiller (8. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Monitor für Xbox-Ps4*

Einen Monitor mit Blende habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.  Ist die Blende wirklich so wichtig?
Das mit den Lautsprechern sollte kein Problem sein. Allerdings darfst du dir da kein klangliches Wunder erwarten.


----------



## LYoxX (8. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Monitor für Xbox-Ps4*

Achso ich glaube wir verstehen das gerade ein bisschen verschieden meine das so:LG IPS224V-PN 55,9 cm LED-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Das die Anschlüsse so Freiliegend sind


----------



## Painkiller (8. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Monitor für Xbox-Ps4*

Achso war das gemeint! 

Der AOC hätte das alles. Allerdings kann ich dir nicht sagen wie hier die Bildqualität und die Spieletauglichkeit ist. 

AOC i2369Vm, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## LYoxX (8. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Monitor für Xbox-Ps4*

Mensch bin ich wählerisch 

Aber dieses Designe gefällt mir nicht -.-

Und dieser hat auch nur VGA Und dann habe ich das problem wie bei meinem jetzigen Bildschirm das Der Stecker manchmal rausgeht wegen dem DVI Adapter

Sorry falls ich so hohe anforderungen habe^^


----------



## Painkiller (8. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Monitor für Xbox-Ps4*

Hat deine Grafikkarte kein HDMI-Ausgang? 



> Aber dieses Designe gefällt mir nicht -.-


Das ist mitunter das schlimmste was du machen kannst. Man darf den Monitor nie nach dem Design auswählen. So kann man ganz schnell einen Griff ins Klo landen. 

Ich sag mal so, die Sache mit den Lautsprechern ist nicht so schlimm. Nur das mit den Anschlüssen ist schwer zu finden.  Raus rutschen tun die Stecker auf jeden Fall bei den neuen Monitoren nicht.


----------



## Rabber (8. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Monitor für Xbox-Ps4*

Die PS4 hat selber Audioausgänge da musst du nur ein Paar Boxen anschließen.


----------



## LYoxX (8. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Monitor für Xbox-Ps4*

Also sagen wir so, es währe schön wenn die Bedinung frei gelegt währe ist aber auf keinem fall ein Muss

Doch meine Grafikkarte hat HDMI Aber möchte es doch lieber über DVI Anschließen

Nur der LG Hat mir von anfang nicht so gefallen 

MFG: ) hoiffe noch auf ein paar monitore


----------



## mickythebeagle (8. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Monitor für Xbox-Ps4*

LCD-Monitore mit Anschlüsse: DVI/HDMI, Besonderheiten: Lautsprecher Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Da hasste was zu lesen.
Filter sind gestzt auf: 150€-DVI-HDMI-Lautsprecher.


----------



## LYoxX (8. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Monitor für Xbox-Ps4*

da ich mich in der Matrie aber garnicht einfinden kann,hoffe ich auf antworten von euch

Design muss wirklich nicht aufständig sein , nur ein Schwarzer rahmen eig,und dann halt die anforderungen


----------



## Painkiller (8. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Monitor für Xbox-Ps4*

Das größte Problem was ich sehe ist der Preisrahmen. 

Lassen wir IPS mal außen vor gebe es da folgende: 

BenQ G2450HM, 24" (9H.L7NLB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS VN247H, 23.6" (90LMGF001T01041K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Willst du ein IPS Modell haben, das alle Eigenschaften vereint, dann wäre der Eizo wohl die beste Wahl.
Eizo Foris FS2333 schwarz, 23" (FS2333-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (8. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Monitor für Xbox-Ps4*

Nochmal zum Thema Lautsprecher:
Sogar die billigsten Logitech-Dinger die es gibt klingen besser als alle integrierten Lösungen in Monitoren die ich bisher gehört hab.
Bei meinem Blu-Ray Player kann ich meine Boxen ohne Probleme anschließen, bei der XBox braucht man glaube ich einen Adapter.


----------



## LYoxX (8. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Monitor für Xbox-Ps4*

was ist den IPS?


----------



## Painkiller (8. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Monitor für Xbox-Ps4*

IPS ist eine bestimmte Art von Monitor Panel. Siehe hier: 



Spoiler



TN und IPS: 

TN: 

TN steht für *T*wisted *N*ematic. Wörtlich übersetzt: verdrillt nematisch
TN-Panels (auch TN + Film genannt) sind die günstigsten, schnellsten und damit auch die am meisten verbreiteten LCD-Panels.

Nematisch bezeichnet einen Zustand oder eine Phase, in der die    stäbchenförmigen Moleküle eines LC- oder Flüssigkristall-Bildschirms    alle in einer Richtung angeordnet sind. 

Liegt keine Spannung an, drehen sich die Flüssigkristalle horizontal.    Somit wird der Bildpunkt (Pixel) erleuchtet, und ein weißes Licht    entsteht.

Wird dagegen Spannung angelegt, richten sich die LC-Moleküle vertikal    aus. Das Bild beziehungsweise der Bildpunkt bleibt schwarz. Wird    Spannung weggenommen, richten sich die LC-Moleküle aber wieder    horizontal aus, und das Licht wird durchgelassen.

IPS:

IPS steht in der Langform für *I*n *Pl*ane *S*witching.
Diese unterscheidet sich von TN insofern, als dass die Flüssigkristalle    parallel angeordnet und nicht um 90 Grad verdrillt sind. Legt man    Spannung an die Elektroden an, sind die LC-Moleküle horizontal und    parallel zur Polarisationsschicht ausgerichtet und lassen somit kein    Licht hindurch. Das heißt, der Bildpunkt bleibt schwarz. Legt man keine    Spannung an, werden die LC-Moleküle um bis zu 90 Grad gedreht, wodurch    das Licht mehr oder weniger ungehindert den Polarisator passieren  kann.

IPS hat gegenüber TN einige Vorteile. Die bedeutendsten sind aber die    erhöhte Blickwinkelunabhängigkeit sowie die genaueren Farbabstufungen.    Früher waren IPS-Panels zum Spielen ungeeignet, da die Reaktionszeiten    einfach zu hoch waren. Im Laufe der Jahre hat der Fortschritt aber  auch   vor den IPS-Panels nicht halt gemacht, und so sind in der  heutigen Zeit   bereits einige Monitore auf dem Markt die den TN-Panels  deutlich  Konkurrenz machen.



Quelle: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...itor-faq-tft-empfehlungsliste-23-27-zoll.html


----------



## LYoxX (8. August 2013)

du hast ja den Asus und den BenQ Gepostet  und welchen davon findest du z.b besser ?
Und beide haben diese Eingebaute Lautsprecher , ( Ja ich weis sie sind nicht die Besten ) Die Anlage werde ich dann aber auch nachreichen um daran anzuschließen 

was haltet ihr den davon ? SAMSUNG SyncMaster S24B300H (LS24B300HS/EN) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - HardwareSchotte.de


----------



## mr.4EvEr (8. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Monitor für Xbox-Ps4*



LYoxX schrieb:


> was haltet ihr den davon ? SAMSUNG SyncMaster S24B300H (LS24B300HS/EN) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - HardwareSchotte.de


 
Die B300H Serie ist zwar einigermaßen in Ordnung, aber im Vergleich zum G2450HM und dem VN247H unterlegen.
An deiner Stelle würde ich den IPS235P/IPS237L nicht ohne weiteres aus dem Rennen werfen.
Ich habe selbst damals zu nem gamingtauglichen 60 Hz TN Monitor gegriffen und wünschte, das ich den damals erst favorisierten IPS235P genommen hätte.
In der 60 Hz Riege bieten gute IPS Panels für 99% aller Gamer ein ausgeglicheneres Paket.
Erst die (derzeitig von mir anvisierten) 144 Hz Panels bringen beim Gamen am PC einen nennenswerten Vorteil.
Da die Konsolen aber sowieso in der Regel nicht mehr als 60 Fps liefern und ich bezweifle, dass die neuen Konsolen daran etwas ändern werden, ist ein 144 Hz Monitor höchstwahrscheinlich Geldverschwendung.


----------



## LYoxX (8. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Monitor für Xbox-Ps4*

Könntest du bitte ein Link posten ( Ich weis ... )

Wo die Aufgelistet sind wo du "Favoriesierst ?" Sie sollten halt auch noch die Lautsprecher haben


----------



## Painkiller (9. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Monitor für Xbox-Ps4*



> du hast ja den Asus und den BenQ Gepostet  und welchen davon findest du z.b besser ?


Den Asus. Er hat eine nicht so hohe Helligkeitsabweichung wie der BenQ.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (9. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Monitor für Xbox-Ps4*



<> schrieb:


> Den Asus. Er hat eine nicht so hohe Helligkeitsabweichung wie der BenQ.


 
Ich bin mit LYoxX gerade in PN Kontakt und habe ihm empfohlen im besten Falle den IPS235P/IPS237L und seperate Lautsprecher zu kaufen.


----------



## Painkiller (9. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Monitor für Xbox-Ps4*

Das wäre wohl die beste Wahl!


----------



## LYoxX (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Pc Monitor für Xbox-Ps4*

wie schauts mit dem Monitor eig aus ?
BenQ RL2455HM (http://www.amazon.de/BenQ-RL2455HM-...&qid=1385995898&sr=8-1&keywords=BenQ+RL2455HM)


----------



## Painkiller (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Pc Monitor für Xbox-Ps4*

Ist ein TN-Panel Gerät. Farblich hat er gegen die genannten LGs keine Chance.


----------



## LYoxX (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Pc Monitor für Xbox-Ps4*

mir ist die farbe aber wayne
Ich will zocken


----------



## Painkiller (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Pc Monitor für Xbox-Ps4*

Dann kannst du dir auch einen schwarz-weiß Monitor kaufen.


----------



## LYoxX (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Pc Monitor für Xbox-Ps4*

Ich glaube du weist was ich meine ...


----------



## Painkiller (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Pc Monitor für Xbox-Ps4*



LYoxX schrieb:


> Ich glaube du weist was ich meine ...


 Ich glaube du weist auch was ich meine... 
Das schnellste Gerät wäre ein 144Hz Modell

Aber:
144Hz + Playstation 4 = nicht möglich

Daher fallen die 144Hz Geräte schon mal raus. Damit bleiben unter dem Strich nur drei Arten von Geräten übrig:

- TN-Panel @60Hz
- IPS-Panel @ 60Hz
- regulärer TV

Da die IPS-Panels sich in der Vergangenheit durchaus bewährt haben, was das Gaming angeht, würde ich dir so einen auch empfehlen:
http://geizhals.at/de/lg-electronics-flatron-ips277l-a801294.html

PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron IPS277L-BN

Wenn du allerdings auf ein TN-Panel bestehst welches nur etwas schneller ist, dann kommen diese Geräte in Frage:

ASUS VE278Q, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS VS278Q, 27" (90LMF6101Q01081C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Allerdings sind meiner Meinung diese Monitore im direkten Vergleich zum LG das Geld nicht Wert. So sieht die Sache bei den 27" Geräten aus. 

Bei den 23" Geräten ist die Sache ähnlich:

IPS: 
http://geizhals.at/de/lg-electronics...l-a816023.html
http://geizhals.at/de/lg-electronics-flatron-ips235p-a715683.html
Dell Professional P2414H, 23.8" (860-BBBQ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

TN:
ASUS VS238H, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## LYoxX (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Pc Monitor für Xbox-Ps4*

so viele bildschirme...

Ich komme garnicht drauf klar

Ich suche halt ein Monitor ( 23-24 zoll) der 2 HDMI Hat oder 1 Hdmi oder dvi ( Machts ein unterschied wenn ich pc an dvi oder hdmi anschließe ?)
Und er soll halt en schickes design haben , aber die unterschiede von denen wo du gepostet hast blicke ich nicht durch^^

Warum der eine z.b 212 kostet und der andere 159 ?^^


----------



## Painkiller (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Pc Monitor für Xbox-Ps4*



> ( Machts ein unterschied wenn ich pc an dvi oder hdmi anschließe ?)


Nein. Die Bildqualität ist bei beiden gleich. Beide Signale werden digital übertragen. 



> Und er soll halt en schickes design haben , aber die unterschiede von denen wo du gepostet hast blicke ich nicht durch^^


Dann müssen wir wohl bei Adam und Eva anfangen.  Ein Monitor ist nämlich mehr als ein bloßes Plug and Play Gerät. 

Fangen wir mit den Panels an:


TN: 

TN steht für *T*wisted *N*ematic. Wörtlich übersetzt: verdrillt nematisch
TN-Panels (auch TN + Film genannt) sind die günstigsten, schnellsten und damit auch die am meisten verbreiteten LCD-Panels.

Nematisch bezeichnet einen Zustand oder eine Phase, in der die    stäbchenförmigen Moleküle eines LC- oder Flüssigkristall-Bildschirms    alle in einer Richtung angeordnet sind. 

Liegt keine Spannung an, drehen sich die Flüssigkristalle horizontal.    Somit wird der Bildpunkt (Pixel) erleuchtet, und ein weißes Licht    entsteht.

Wird dagegen Spannung angelegt, richten sich die LC-Moleküle vertikal    aus. Das Bild beziehungsweise der Bildpunkt bleibt schwarz. Wird    Spannung weggenommen, richten sich die LC-Moleküle aber wieder    horizontal aus, und das Licht wird durchgelassen.

IPS:

IPS steht in der Langform für *I*n *P*lane *S*witching.
Diese unterscheidet sich von TN insofern, als dass die Flüssigkristalle    parallel angeordnet und nicht um 90 Grad verdrillt sind. Legt man    Spannung an die Elektroden an, sind die LC-Moleküle horizontal und    parallel zur Polarisationsschicht ausgerichtet und lassen somit kein    Licht hindurch. Das heißt, der Bildpunkt bleibt schwarz. Legt man keine    Spannung an, werden die LC-Moleküle um bis zu 90 Grad gedreht, wodurch    das Licht mehr oder weniger ungehindert den Polarisator passieren  kann.

IPS hat gegenüber TN einige Vorteile. Die bedeutendsten sind aber die    erhöhte Blickwinkelunabhängigkeit sowie die genaueren Farbabstufungen.    Früher waren IPS-Panels zum Spielen ungeeignet, da die Reaktionszeiten    einfach zu hoch waren. Im Laufe der Jahre hat der Fortschritt aber  auch   vor den IPS-Panels nicht halt gemacht, und so sind in der  heutigen Zeit   bereits einige Monitore auf dem Markt die den TN-Panels  deutlich  Konkurrenz machen.                         

Diese beiden Arten wären relevant für dich. Ich persönlich würde zu einem IPS-Panel greifen. Die Vorteile davon liegen klar auf der Hand! 



> Warum der eine z.b 212 kostet und der andere 159 ?^^


Das ist relativ einfach zu erklären. Der Dell für 212€ hat ein AH-IPS Panel. Dadurch ist er teurer. Zudem ist der Monitor noch nicht so lange auf dem Markt. Der LG für 159€ hat allerdings schon einige Zeit auf dem Buckel. Zudem hat er nur ein S-IPS Panel. 

Hier mal die Unterschiede zwischen S-IPS und AH-IPS:

S-IPS:
Die Weiterentwicklung Super-IPS hat den Kontrast von   IPS-Panels  verbessert. Das gleiche gilt für die Reaktionszeit sowie den    Blickwinkel. Diese Verbesserungen wurden erzielt, indem die Pixel nun    nicht mehr exakt parallel zueinander angeordnet werden, sondern  schräg   liegen und jeweils in die entgegengesetzten Richtungen zeigen.

AH-IPS:
Verbesserte Farbtreue, erhöhte Auflösung, größere Lichtdurchlässigkeit,    schnellere Reaktionszeit (TN-Level). Dadurch resultiert ein geringerer    Stromverbrauch.
AH-IPS ist im Cosumer-Bereich die Spitze der Panel-Evolution. Die    Technik ist ganz neu (2011), und muss erstmal umgesetzt werden. 



> Und er soll halt en schickes design haben


Kleiner Tipp! Such dir einen Monitor *nie* nach dem Design aus. Da ist schon so mancher übel auf die Schnauze gefallen. 


Abschließend meine Empfehlung für dich:

Da du einen Monitor brauchst, der mit einer PlayStation 4 oder der XBox One schnell genug harmoniert, würde ich aus diesen beiden wählen:

Dell Professional P2414H, 23.8" (860-BBBQ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
http://geizhals.at/de/lg-electronics...l-a816023.html

Beim Dell brauchst du halt ein DisplayPort - HDMI Kabel.


----------



## LYoxX (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Pc Monitor für Xbox-Ps4*

der Dell hat eine Reaktionszeit von 8ms ist das nicht ein bissle zu hoch ?


----------



## Painkiller (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Pc Monitor für Xbox-Ps4*

Die 8ms sind nicht die reale Reaktionszeit. Im Normalfall liegt diese um einiges höher.


----------



## LYoxX (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Pc Monitor für Xbox-Ps4*

ja das ist doch aber viel zu hoch ? oder nicht ?


----------



## Painkiller (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Pc Monitor für Xbox-Ps4*

Möchte man meinen, nicht wahr? Aber es funktioniert... 

Beispiel:

LG IPS277L

- angegebene Reaktionszeit: 5ms
- gemessene Reaktionszeit: 10.9ms

Spieletauglichkeit: Uneingeschränkt


----------



## LYoxX (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Pc Monitor für Xbox-Ps4*

wie ist der monitor hier ? http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00CFFFGUM/ref=gno_cart_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF


----------



## Painkiller (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Pc Monitor für Xbox-Ps4*

Naja ein ganz normaler TN-Monitor. Sehr gut finde ich die Anschlussvielfalt! 
Die technischen Daten klingen ganz gut. Gelistet ist er seit 10.05.2013.


----------



## LYoxX (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Pc Monitor für Xbox-Ps4*

Also kann ich zu dem Sorgenlos greifen ?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Pc Monitor für Xbox-Ps4*

bei benQ hatte ich und Kumpels nochnie Probleme 
Auch Fäuste kann er aushalten   ( CoD )


----------



## Painkiller (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Pc Monitor für Xbox-Ps4*



LYoxX schrieb:


> Also kann ich zu dem Sorgenlos greifen ?


 Im Grunde schon. Mir persönlich wäre nur das Geld dafür iwie zu schade.


----------

